# September 2015 PopSugar Must Have Box *Spoilers*



## boxesandboxes (Aug 12, 2015)

First hint - picture attached.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 12, 2015)

I love the "travel" theme.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

the picture makes me want to resubscribe, it just looks so cozy for Fall.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Aug 12, 2015)

Travel gets me every time.  In fact I would love a solely travel themed sub box.


----------



## zeesa (Aug 12, 2015)

Tjat picture does look cozy! I'm interested to see what is in this box. Not a fan of the "travel" theme though - I think it's over done going into September!


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow they released the inspirations early this time, I just finished opening my August box lol.  Man there sure have been a lot of travel inspirations lately.  But I love the guessing game so here we go :

Fashion Fix - fashion tape, an emergency fashion kit, little sewing set- this could also mean an actual fashion item aside from a scarf or socks what could they send they would fit the masses?

Beauty Recovery- I d love to try that primer I think its by too faced called the Hangover primer, a face mask 

Travel - luggage tags, a set of little silicone bottles to put shampoo body wash etc in

Refresh- a face  mist or body spray, an eye mask, a room spray, lip scrub

Something apple or caramel flavored


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok how many boxes this year have had a travel theme at this point?? I'm going on my honeymoon in October so I'll take it but wow this feels so repetitive!! 

Resort Box: Train Case &amp; Passport Cover

March: What To Pack Notepad, travel wet brush, giant pink pineapple bag

May: Travel Sized Dry Shampoo 

July: Dopp Kit, travel toothbrush

did i miss anything??


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 12, 2015)

Personally I LOVE travel themed items but I wouldn't want to see a ton of boxes with a theme I wasn't into so I sympathize with the non-travelers.  Wonder if this is just a ploy to finally work in that dang razor?

Other than that, I'm not too excited...all of them seem very related to me, like the whole box will be one big bridal emergency kit type thing.  Rachel Zoe has me covered with fashion tape and nippies, so hopefully not.


----------



## Snolili (Aug 12, 2015)

I like this box's theme. We don't travel much in the fall, but it'll keep for the holidays. Can they put that sweater in the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Beauty recovery: Maybe a nice high end face mask?

Fashion Fix: That jewelry spoiler we saw on instagram?

Travel: A packable duffle (like the kind vera bradley makes sometimes) would be great. I love those to throw in my suitcase for any return trip "overflow."

Refresh: Some nice aromatherapy products?


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd also love to see the Makeup Forever Pro Sculpting duo pop up in an upcoming box.  But I want to try this  not for the intended purpose but because my new go to simple eye look is to lightly blend a little bit of bronzer in the crease and then sweep just a little bit of highlighter on the lid with some mascara.  Its a very subtle but put together look. Having a contour/bronzing shade and highlighter in one little compact would be great to throw in a purse or travel bag. Does anyone else do that lol?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like they have a special offer - 10 subscribers will get $100 of Tula products (see pic).


----------



## leenabean86 (Aug 13, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> I'd also love to see the Makeup Forever Pro Sculpting duo pop up in an upcoming box.  But I want to try this  not for the intended purpose but because my new go to simple eye look is to lightly blend a little bit of bronzer in the crease and then sweep just a little bit of highlighter on the lid with some mascara.  Its a very subtle but put together look. Having a contour/bronzing shade and highlighter in one little compact would be great to throw in a purse or travel bag. Does anyone else do that lol?


YES! I absolutely love this look. I usually take my Anastasia palette or my naked palette that has the bronzer, highlighter and blush :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 18, 2015)

Spoiler alert!



Spoiler


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 18, 2015)

So excited for this spoiler! I've been wanting this so bad!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 18, 2015)

Amazing spoiler! So happy about this. Really the rest of the box could be pink ziploc bags and dial bodywash and that would be just fine.*

*but that won't stop me from hoping the rest will be even better!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Aug 18, 2015)

I love this spoiler! I'm been taking a popsugar break since I ended up selling the April and May boxes. I think this one might suck me back in. Now is probably a good time since I always seem to love the fall/winter boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2015)

ugh. can't it just be available already?

EDIT: yay. this is the regular box. I was thinking it was the LE.  Super psyched!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so excited about this spoiler!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 18, 2015)

I really can't wait for this box!! This spoiler is awesome!!


----------



## sophisticate (Aug 18, 2015)

I subbed after half a year for this spoiler. I really need an eyebrow kit! 

The rest of the stuff can be WHATEVER and I'll be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2015)

wonder which hint this covers?


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm excited, I've been wanting this product. I am new to PSMH and so far I'm loving it!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm excited about these even though neither of the colors will work for me! I just dyed my hair a gingery shade of blonde so I need a slightly warmer color - but I can use the wax, highlighter, tools, and stencils!!


----------



## liltrixter (Aug 18, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I'm excited about these even though neither of the colors will work for me! I just dyed my hair a gingery shade of blonde so I need a slightly warmer color - but I can use the wax, highlighter, tools, and stencils!!


You may be able to blend together for a closer match


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 18, 2015)

So psyched for this box, may pick up a second for an Xmas gift for one of my daughters or mom.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 18, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> wonder which hint this covers?


I believe it covers hint #awesomesauce


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 18, 2015)

I subscribed to PopSugar for the first time just for this! Didn't really have the money and should have refrained but I'm super excited! What's will power? :wacko:

Also I'm hoping for a nice fall scarf. That would make this my perfect box.


----------



## inimitable_d (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm so excited for this spoiler!  PopSugar has been doing such a great job!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 20, 2015)

I usually don't wear makeup, but this brow set intriques me. I'm going to give it a go instead of swapping it, like I do with most of the makeup items I get. I'm hoping I can figure it out and do some effective eye brow shaping.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 20, 2015)

I think it's a great spoiler. High end makeup &amp; something useful that not everyone has is awesome, but I already swapped mine. I'm all set on my brow care system &amp; don't need anymore makeup. I hope there is a stellar fashion or home item in there &amp; a proper food item, like chocolate or salted caramel something. We've had plenty of healthy snacks lately in my opinion.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 20, 2015)

I love this kit! I mix the 2 shades and love how it looks! I actually need a new one soon so great timing! September is my birthday month and it looks like this box is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2015)

Ran out of my Hourglass eyebrow pencil and have been using the Naked Basics palette and a brush to fill in my brows lately, so this is perfect timing!

One of my favorite youtubers always talks about this too, so I can not wait to try it!
The thing is though, I have blonde hair and use a taupe color most of the time, but hopefully this works for me!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 22, 2015)

My favorite eyebrow product right now is the IT Cosmetics universal brow pencil, but I also like to use powders. I bought the Urban Decay brow box a week or two ago, but returned it when I saw the Too Faced spoiler.  

I'm really excited that we'll be getting this next month, as the cost is almost enough to cover the box.  I love the packaging Too Faced uses, plus it looks really durable/portable.


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 24, 2015)

Im brow illiterate so maybe this will help! Its my birthday in a couple weeks so im hoping for an extra awesome box.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday @@melanie0971 ahead of time to you and anyone else who has a September bday too! Looks like we have quite a few September birthdays here on this thread and some others. I'm a September baby too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks and happy birthday to you!! And all the other September babies!



Reija said:


> Happy Birthday @@melanie0971 ahead of time to you and anyone else who has a September bday too! Looks like we have quite a few September birthdays here on this thread and some others. I'm a September baby too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emwdz (Aug 29, 2015)

I just resubbed after like 1.5 years because of the spoiler. It'll definitely get use and with a $5 coupon code it costs more than the box.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't wait for this box!


----------



## Monica Sue (Sep 3, 2015)

The spoiler made me resub after a half a year off! That and it's my birthday month!


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 4, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Amazing spoiler! So happy about this. Really the rest of the box could be pink ziploc bags and dial bodywash and that would be just fine.*
> 
> *but that won't stop me from hoping the rest will be even better!


Oh no, girl!  Not "dial-gate" all over again!  Lol!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am also super excited about the brow kit.  I am totally hooked on my Hourglass brow pencil, but this looks really fun to try!


----------



## blank2aa (Sep 5, 2015)

My subscription addiction has full spoilers!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 5, 2015)

What a fun box!  Here are some of the pics from MSA:









Each box comes with a fold out card detailing the items included.





Hudson + Bleecker Labyrinth Onyx Travel Trio – Value $45

I couldn’t find this exact item on the Hudson + Bleecker site, so I’m not sure if that means it is an exclusive for POPSUGAR subscribers.





The clear zipper pouch is TSA friendly, and inside are two drawstring bags for intimates and shoes:









Kris Nations XO Stud Earrings – Value $35








Briogeo Rosarco Milk Reparative Leave-In Conditioning Spray – Value $20





NCLA So Rich Vitamin-E Enriched Cuticle Oil – Value $18






Nourish Snacks Almonds to Cherries – Value $2








This box also came with a card to share POPSUGAR with your friends:


----------



## Weebs (Sep 6, 2015)

WOW, I really LOVE the spoilers!  &lt;3 The snack food is right up my alley, the earrings are adorable (even though I don't usually wear gold, I'll get some good use out of these ones!), I'm in need of some more cuticle oil, the Too Faced eyebrow stuff I'm super excited for, I could ALWAYS use more leave-in conditioner on my over processed hair, and the travel bags will come in very handy!  Love love love love it and can't wait to get my hands on this box!!!


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 6, 2015)

So in love with this box!! I've been needing a shoe bag for travel and the earrings are adorable. I think I will use everything!!


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, I am really enjoying PSMH, love this box. I'll use everything except maybe the earrings, but I can gift those. Can't wait to get my box, hurry up and ship PopSugar!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 6, 2015)

WOW. So cute.  All of it.  Love Hudson + Bleeker.  Super excited for the inclusion. Earrings = adorable. Already loved the eye brow kit.  So happy.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 6, 2015)

Love everything except the earrings. The MSA pic said the brow kit didn't include the tweezers and brushes so id like to know whether that's a fluke or not. I hope it's just an error. I am so glad to get the lingerie and shoe bags. I know some are sick of

travel items but these are unusual and don't get sent out much.

I also feel like this is a great box for upkeep, w the hair product and the cuticle oil. Practical boxes like these are some of my favorites.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 6, 2015)

It seems like most of the box is beauty items, and that is perfectly (more like oh my gosh thank you so much  PopSugar I'm addicted to makeup) good with me!

I hope to not get those earrings though, as I do not have my ears pierced (just really did not ever get around to doing so, and it really doesn't bother me), but in my PopSugar profile thing you do once you subscribe I said that, so hopefully that means I get something else instead (with equal value!)


----------



## Saiza (Sep 8, 2015)

I guess I'm in the minority here, this box doesn't look that fantastic to me. Only kind of excited about the brow kit, even though I really don't do anything with my brows. I didn't care for last month's or this month's, might let my subscription go for now. I remember hating last year's October box.


----------



## emwdz (Sep 8, 2015)

So content with this box. Everything will be happily put to use. I was not excited about the "travel" aspect, but this will be of huge use to me.

I don't have a good track record with Briogeo, though. Through Birchbox and Ipsy I've tried the deep conditioning mask, which was just okay, and the volumizing blow dry spray actually made my hair heavier and flatter, not more volumized.


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 8, 2015)

Label created today on Fed Ex. Really happy with this box.  Interested in the travel bags. Bracelet or earrings is ok with me.  But I have marked on my profile no earrings but I have pierced ears (just funny about earrings, I cant wear large heavy earrings). And I was needing new cuticle oil.  So this box is a win for me!


----------



## sophisticate (Sep 8, 2015)

Holy crap, this box is PERFECT for me. I'm so excited-- I will use every single item! Originally I posted that all I wanted was the brow kit, but I would have loved this without the brow kit.. so... HOORAY!

Great pick me up for school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm so excited for this box!! It looks awesome.


----------



## Stylexidebydrea (Sep 11, 2015)

I was a little shocked by the products of the box. My Subscription Addition spoiled the whole box. I was expecting to be different items than the travel bag and chocolate cherries. I am sure that I can work all of the items in my style or gift them but I am hoping that PopSugar steps it up for October .


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Has anyone's boxed shipped?

I have no sign of mine yet, and when I was checking FedEx for it, I noticed that my box had been delivered on the 11th for the past four months but now I haven't even seen the label created yet


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 11, 2015)

Mine shipped on Wednesday and is now in Arizona, but for some reason the estimate FedEx has for delivery is next Saturday the 19th???? I'm really hoping it doesn't actually take that long.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2015)

Stylexidebydrea said:


> I was a little shocked by the products of the box. My Subscription Addition spoiled the whole box. I was expecting to be different items than the travel bag and chocolate cherries. I am sure that I can work all of the items in my style or gift them but I am hoping that PopSugar steps it up for October .


I don't think the cherries are chocolate I think they're almond and cherries. It's still a little too hot in some parts for chocolate to go out in subs boxes (I would think). 

I'm not a big fan of the travel bags myself but I'm hosting my sister's bridal shower next month and we're doing a Bed, Bath and Barbados theme (since she's going there on her honeymoon). I was going to gift her the bags with some goodies packed inside like sunscreens and such.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a bit of weird situation.  I checked Fedex and I have two labels created from Popsugar, both on the same day.  Has anyone else had this happen and then one just disappears?  I have a 3 month sub that ends in October so it's not like I would normally be billed for this month and they accidentally doubled it. I was billed months ago.  Hmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 11, 2015)

This is a great box and I'm so impressed with Popsugar this year.  I've enjoyed every single box for months on end have been introduced to some amazing products thanks to PS.   I really love getting a brand in Popsugar and then seeing it at Anthropologie months later. . . it makes me feel like one of the cool kids.  

For the most part, I've been using everything from my PS boxes but find that things I don't really like or need make excellent gifts.


----------



## blank2aa (Sep 11, 2015)

I saw on Instagram someone got a bracelet instead of earrings since their ears aren't pierced


----------



## PritchieB (Sep 11, 2015)

I just got my tracking info and it says it's only 0.8 oz. Is everyone else's that way too? Seems really small.


----------



## janaelisa (Sep 11, 2015)

I got my box today and I'm assuming that since I checked that I don't have pierced ears I received a Kris Nations "XOXO" Bar Chain Bracelet. It's very pretty, but too teeny tiny for my gigantic wrist. Sigh.

The packaging is adorable though so I think it'll make a great gift.

Travel bags are really nice and although not strictly necessary will be a cool thing to have for my next trip. The brow kit is SO COOL looking, I am debating whether to save it for a good friend who is obsessed with her brows. I love the spray conditioner and cuticle oil, both will definitely get used. I even like the snack and while something decadent would be nice, at least I won't have to feel guilty for eating this!

All in all, pretty good box I thought.


----------



## janaelisa (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh and everything was very light. The only thing with any weight to it is the spray conditioner.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 12, 2015)

PritchieB said:


> I just got my tracking info and it says it's only 0.8 oz. Is everyone else's that way too? Seems really small.


Just checked and mine says 1.8 lbs. Weird!


----------



## dbsklz (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm in love with September's box so much I want to subscribe again! Does anyone have an extra $10 off coupon they're not going to use? Much appreciated!


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 13, 2015)

CaliMel said:


> Just checked and mine says 1.8 lbs. Weird!


Mine is 1.9 - but their weights are not reliable usually.


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 13, 2015)

dbsklz said:


> I'm in love with September's box so much I want to subscribe again! Does anyone have an extra $10 off coupon they're not going to use? Much appreciated!


 I won't get my box until mid-week, but if you haven't found a coupon by then I'll be happy to pass mine on to you.


----------



## blank2aa (Sep 14, 2015)

I just got my box and I love the earrings! They are so cute!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 15, 2015)

I havent even heard anything about when mine will ship.


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 16, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I havent even heard anything about when mine will ship.


Oh wow that bites! Mine doesn't get here until Friday and I was whining about that, shame on me!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2015)

and sadly (meaning, addiction) I have a couple coming. No word on any.  Just "processing". No email communications.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2015)

Finally got shipping notification for 1 of my boxes. Supposed to be here today.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 16, 2015)

janaelisa said:


> I got my box today and I'm assuming that since I checked that I don't have pierced ears I received a Kris Nations "XOXO" Bar Chain Bracelet. It's very pretty, but too teeny tiny for my gigantic wrist. Sigh.
> 
> The packaging is adorable though so I think it'll make a great gift.
> 
> ...


I don't have pierced ears, either.  I was so impressed that Popsugar used our profile to send something we could wear.  I haven't even opened the little jar because while I love the bracelet, it would make an excellent gift.  I'm sorry it didn't fit your wrist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I used the Too Faced eyebrow kit today (I've been doing my brows for years, both with pencils and powders). This is a stellar kit and I love that it has everything you need, plus the eyebrow brush, spoolie and tweezers are actually really good.   Two thumbs up! 

I love everything else in this box and I think that Popsugar did a fabulous job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2015)

I went spoiler free this month so I was so happily surprised with this box! I'll use everything in it, have actually already used some of it today as soon as it was unpacked! Way to go PS!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 17, 2015)

got mine yesterday! I love it all--may save the cuticle oil for a gift and gave the snack to my husband, but the rest should work great. 

btw, so happy to see a too faced coupon as I was going to buy one of the melteds and now it'll be cheaper woohoo!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Sep 17, 2015)

Weebs said:


> WOW, I really LOVE the spoilers!  &lt;3 The snack food is right up my alley, the earrings are adorable (even though I don't usually wear gold, I'll get some good use out of these ones!), I'm in need of some more cuticle oil, the Too Faced eyebrow stuff I'm super excited for, I could ALWAYS use more leave-in conditioner on my over processed hair, and the travel bags will come in very handy!  Love love love love it and can't wait to get my hands on this box!!!


I got the box yesterday and I still love it.  I was surprised at how teeny tiny the earrings are but that's great for me, as I love teeny tiny earrings!  I'm sad at how expensive this company is though.... I'd LOVE to get an Aquarius necklace but I'm not paying that for something so tiny...even with the 20% off.  Phooey.  Maybe I can rope my BF into getting something for me for Christmas from there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 17, 2015)

Are the eyebrow stencils hiding somewhere in the box or is my set missing them???


----------



## aihutch (Sep 17, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Are the eyebrow stencils hiding somewhere in the box or is my set missing them???


Mine were inside the instruction card.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 17, 2015)

Got my box today!

Love everything, the eyeliner I got was in "Fig" and will be perfect for my hazel eyes, the conditioning spray smells AMAZING, and the bracelet is so cute! Loved this month so much!


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 17, 2015)

Got my box today too. I love the Too Faced brow kit, I've been wanting to purchase this so it just made the box for me The travel kit will come in handy as I have a few trips coming up. I also got the bracelet and it's cute but I can see me breaking it quickly, I am very hard on bracelets. I loved the snack too, yum yum lol.

Can't wait to see what is in next month's box!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2015)

Queennie said:


> Got my box today!
> 
> Love everything, the eyeliner I got was in "Fig" and will be perfect for my hazel eyes, the conditioning spray smells AMAZING, and the bracelet is so cute! Loved this month so much!


Was there supposed to be an eyeliner in this box?? Did I miss something?


----------



## lulustarr (Sep 17, 2015)

I was kind of not happy when I saw the spoilers, but now that I have the box, I am definitely in love with the earrings, although small, they fit my second holes perfectly and are not too big with the first holes' large set of earrings. The cuticle oil is amazing and my hair LOVES the conditioning spray. I have to order a larger bottle when this is done. I am not a brow girl... so not sure what to do with the kit.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 17, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Was there supposed to be an eyeliner in this box?? Did I miss something?


I was going to ask the same q. i don't think so..


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I was going to ask the same q. i don't think so..


Yeah I'm confused too.

I picked up my box this morning at the post office. I so badly wanted the snack to be sugar free and all natural but it's not, I'm so bummed. I suppose cherries are too tart when dried that they need additional sugar. I'm only complaining because I'm clean eating again until my sister's wedding.

I didn't get a good look at everything in the box, but I still plan to gift the bags and earrings to my sister. I'm really happy with all the beauty items in the box.


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 18, 2015)

Well. I find this box to be dissappointing and unexciting. It's my birthday month and I was hoping for someing that was Fall themed. I'll be swapping most of it. However, I'm going to be adventurous and try the brow stuff and the cuticle stuff. If those items end up beiing good finds for me, then it was worth the cost of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Popsugar is always good for introducing new things to me.


----------



## liltrixter (Sep 20, 2015)

The leave in conditioner.....im a huge fan! My dry brittle dyed hair hasn't been this soft in years. What a surprise!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 20, 2015)

liltrixter said:


> The leave in conditioner.....im a huge fan! My dry brittle dyed hair hasn't been this soft in years. What a surprise!


Totally agree.  After a summer filled with salt water and chlorine the leave in conditioner is working magic on my hair.  Will definitely re-purchase. So funny too because that was one of the items I was pretty meh about at first. Love when that happens!


----------



## emwdz (Sep 21, 2015)

emwdz said:


> I don't have a good track record with Briogeo, though. Through Birchbox and Ipsy I've tried the deep conditioning mask, which was just okay, and the volumizing blow dry spray actually made my hair heavier and flatter, not more volumized.


*Sigh* 

I'm glad you guys^^ like your Briogeo products because it was another miss for me! It made my hair feel sticky and heavy and, if anything, less soft and moisturized. Something about their products just do not work for me.


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 21, 2015)

emwdz said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I'm glad you guys^^ like your Briogeo products because it was another miss for me! It made my hair feel sticky and heavy and, if anything, less soft and moisturized. Something about their products just do not work for me.


What a bummer.  This is like the first leave in conditioner I ve tried that I ve actually liked and didn't weigh my hair down or make it feel weird.  Sorry to hear it didn't work for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liltrixter (Sep 22, 2015)

emwdz said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I'm glad you guys^^ like your Briogeo products because it was another miss for me! It made my hair feel sticky and heavy and, if anything, less soft and moisturized. Something about their products just do not work for me.


Maybe you're one of those lucky girls who don't have a mop head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have never gotten a leave in from a sub box that did a thing for my hair...i was highly impressed.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 27, 2015)

After having my box for a bit, I still really love it. The zip pouch is roomy, nice, sturdy &amp; means I'll be going through security all classy now instead of with my stuff in a ziplock that always breaks open. The shoe bag is already in use since I was short one (I'm OCD about shoe &amp; handbag storage) &amp; I can always use more travel bags. I usually use the Henri B sets, but these are really nice too. LOVE the earrings more than I thought I would &amp; they don't irritate my sensitive ears! I did an awesome swap for the brow kit &amp; I'll save the nail care for Christmas stockings. Also looking forward to trying the conditioning spray when mine runs out.

I'm totally happy with this box except for the snack (I really need chocolate or caramels to get excited). Can't wait for October!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 2, 2015)

I just bought the matching shoe bag and packing cube from Hudson and Bleecker...I had been paying attention to the company since I learned about it from Hitha on the Go but wasn't sure if the quality was there for the prices.  I think the stuff we got to try via PSMH pushed me over the edge and I'm going to get their garment bag and toiletry bag too (in a different pattern).  I used the code FIRST15 and got 15% off.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just bought the matching shoe bag and packing cube from Hudson and Bleecker...I had been paying attention to the company since I learned about it from Hitha on the Go but wasn't sure if the quality was there for the prices.  I think the stuff we got to try via PSMH pushed me over the edge and I'm going to get their garment bag and toiletry bag too (in a different pattern).  I used the code FIRST15 and got 15% off.


Cute!  Love that.


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just bought the matching shoe bag and packing cube from Hudson and Bleecker...I had been paying attention to the company since I learned about it from Hitha on the Go but wasn't sure if the quality was there for the prices.  I think the stuff we got to try via PSMH pushed me over the edge and I'm going to get their garment bag and toiletry bag too (in a different pattern).  I used the code FIRST15 and got 15% off.


The cosmetic case is amazing too!  I use it daily and it's perfect for makeup and brushes.


----------

